# [ASM 13H] Algorithmen



## vgAbEgInnEr (2. Juli 2005)

Ich bins mal wieder.
Ich suche ein paar Algorithmen für Mode 13H. Damit meine ich Life-Algorithmen, Feuer-Algorithmus etc. oder auch so was wie in meinem Thema "Was macht dieser Code?", jedenfalls irgendein (verständlicher?) Algorithmus, der schöne Effekte hervorbringt. Gibts da irgendeine Seite?

Danke und aufwiederpost.


----------



## stephsto (7. Juli 2005)

Ich will nicht meckern, aber warum schreibst du dir die dinger nicht selbst. Dann blickst du automatisch durch. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich viel zu lange nach Erklärungen gesucht habe anstatt einfach mal selber zu basteln.


----------

